# Open Driver Handle Failure



## JohnO28356 (Aug 28, 2002)

Sometimes on boot get a box saying Open driver handle failure. The only option is clicking OK. This just started the other day. Everything seems to be running normally.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you install any drivers? 

You can do a system restore back to a date before this started to happen and see.


----------



## rushtechsupport (Oct 27, 2014)

Run > msconfig > services / startup tab. One will most likely have something checked that is causing the error. If you can't find it, try the software Autoruns (make sure you do not touch microsoft boxes) Autoruns will highlight issues in yellow / purple.


----------



## JohnO28356 (Aug 28, 2002)

This problem started the same day that I installed 'Easy Tune' from my Gigabyte mobo app folder on the mobo cd. The first time the problem occurred I did a google search and found several articles on this error that referenced Gigabyte. That gave me tunnel vision and I concentrated on Gigabyte, but no luck. I never looked at the startup programs in msconfig because i wasn't getting the error consistently on every startup. 

So just followed rushtechsupport's advice and checked msconfig and found AVG antivirus there checked to start on boot. I had uninstalled AVG the same day I installed Easy Tune but evidently had a bad uninstall. I installed REVO and it didn't have AVG in it's program list. Ran Agent Ransack which found 689 hits on AVG. None of the main folders would delete, they showed a file in use, so booted to Safe Mode and got rid of AVG.' If I get the error again I will uninstall the Gigabyte app.

Put all this here while it's fresh in my mind so if the error comes back I can just post here that the error returned. Have to give it a few days.

This time I'm keeping REVO on the desktop and hopefully will remember to use it for all my future uninstalls.


----------

